# Setting Screensaver Timeout IN VB.NET



## Prashanti (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi!!!

The link below opens a page on which there is code available for retreiving and setting screensaver timeout property.

Hope this info helps people who are developing .NET code.

http://www.freevbcode.com/ShowCode.Asp?ID=504

Happy Programming!!!!!


----------

